# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  کنترل ورژن

## fakhravari

با سلام
در زمان لود برنامه ، میتونم ورژن app چک کنم.
حالا چطور فایل دانلود کند با یک پروسس بار  و برنامه فعلی ببندد و نسخه نصب کند.

----------

